# Hey Pax Why tip a dirty overpriced Taxi, but stiff a clean, prompt underpriced uber?



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

So many things I think about through the course of a day in the life of an Uber driver. BUT THIS ONE I REALLY DON'T GET !!!!!

How about sharing some of that money you just saved ? You already told me for 15 minutes how much you love Uber(makes me want to throw up in my mouth) why? I just don't get it. Show some appreciation for the driver that got to you quickly, has gps to get you efficiently where you need to go and keeps a car clean the way it should be. At the airport I watch and at least 70% percent of Taxi drivers are smoking in the taxi.

DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE ?


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

avg person is cheap and self centered..I've had so many people tell me they read the tip was included it's not even funny.. **** uber.. I really hoping someone gives sidecar or another small start some serious money to take on LUBER


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Check out @Jook . He is a CPA and has all the answers about why you **** Fuber/Lyft drivers and tip cab drivers.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-says-tip-factored-in-really.11513/


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

uber genesis said:


> **** uber..


+ 1,000,000


----------



## Liquid (Nov 14, 2014)

This x10!


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

I call it Surge ****! 10x


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

UberLogic at it's finest.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Also another thing...most taxi drivers look rough looking and drive even crazier so most PAXS are afraid to stiff them on the tip.. while you pull up in a nice car..well groomed and non threatning..


Not true. I wore dress pants, white shirt and tie when I drove a cab evenings/nights. Came directly from my day job. Tips were great and it wasn't because the passengers were afraid of me.....it was because they had to look me in the eye when it was time to tip instead of being anonymous behind a software app. Strangely none seemed to think that 5 stars was a tip. Oh wait......


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not true. I wore dress pants, white shirt and tie when I drove a cab evenings/nights. Came directly from my day job. Tips were great and it wasn't because the passengers were afraid of me.....it was because they had to look me in the eye when it was time to tip instead of being anonymous behind a software app. Strangely none seemed to think that 5 stars was a tip. Oh wait......


I know there are obvious exceptions.. but from my experience there is a minority of Taxi drivers that don't look too nice.. I also agree that the look in your eye makes it harder to stiff.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> So many things I think about through the course of a day in the life of an Uber driver. BUT THIS ONE I REALLY DON'T GET !!!!!
> 
> How about sharing some of that money you just saved ? You already told me for 15 minutes how much you love Uber(makes me want to throw up in my mouth) why? I just don't get it. Show some appreciation for the driver that got to you quickly, has gps to get you efficiently where you need to go and keeps a car clean the way it should be. At the airport I watch and at least 70% percent of Taxi drivers are smoking in the taxi.
> 
> DOES THIS MAKE ANY SENSE ?


The logic of your point is rock solid. I liken it to tipping 18% at a noisy, dirty restaurant after receiving poor service and bad food at tourist-trap prices; then "stiffing" an excellent server after a great meal in a clean restaurant with pleasing ambiance after using a 1/2 price coupon. Counterintuitive....

Obviously rates are the most serious economic head wind that Uber drivers have to contend with. All other Uber issues (with the possible exception of insurance) are, by comparison, "back burner" issues. That said. it seems to me that the oft-mentioned tip option on the app would be an easy "bone" for Uber to throw to their partner drivers. That single move would reap shit-tons of good will and positive PR, without compromising Uber's "cashless" philosophy. Seem like such a no-brainer to me. Then again, perhaps those folks in Uber management are no-brainers themselves.....


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

_"Hey Pax why tip a dirty overpriced Taxi, but stiff a clean, prompt underpriced uber?"
_
Because top brass entrenched & hunkered down in the uBer bunker says so that's why. Remember, this is is uBer ridesharing... where drivers "share" the (entire) cost of the ride with riders.


----------

